# [SOLVED] Problema con webcam uvc,skype y kopete no la pillan

## HitMaker

A ver, pues nunca antes había tenido problemas con la webcam y el otro día reinstale Gentoo después de unas pruebas y ahora soy incapaz de hacerla funcionar.

La webcam es una OmniVision integrada en un Dell SP2309W

lsusb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05a9:2649 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
> 
> 

 

El kernel configurado:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   Multimedia devices  --->
> 
>     <*> Video For Linux
> ...

 

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> [    1.823075] usb 1-3.1: New USB device found, idVendor=05a9, idProduct=2649                                                         
> 
> [    1.823260] usb 1-3.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0                                                    
> 
> [    1.823581] usb 1-3.1: Product: Monitor Webcam                                                                                     
> ...

 

Entonces, skype y kopete no la muestran pero si hago:

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer -fps 15 tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0

 

Pues me veo y se activa, entonces porque ahora no me muestran kopete y skype el dispositivo?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola !

Como ejecutas esa linea de mplayer? como usuario normal o root?

Si lo ejecutas como root.. has verificado que el dispositivo video0 tenga los permisos necesarios para que pueda ejecutarlos tu usuario?

Prueba a ejecutar kopete o skype como root aver si funciona, si es así, puedes darle permisos a dicho dispositivo: chmod 644 /dev/video0

Un saludo y ya nos cuentas.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

solo por curiosidad ¿Colocaste la USE webcam en tu make.conf?

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> solo por curiosidad ¿Colocaste la USE webcam en tu make.conf?

 

 :Question: 

```

$ euse -i webcam

global use flags (searching: webcam)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: webcam)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   solo por curiosidad ¿Colocaste la USE webcam en tu make.conf? 
> 
> ```
> 
> $ euse -i webcam
> ...

 

No me di cuenta cuando la quitaron, estaba para amsn, sino la usabas no te colocaba el soporte para webcam. Eso demuestra el tiempo que tengo mi sistema instalado ja ja ja ja ja.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Hola

Escribo aca para no crear un post nuevo porque me agobia el mismo problema, me gustaria saber como habilitar mi webcam Logitch Quickcam Pro 5000 para usarla en el aMSN.

Gracias de antemano

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya viste esto?

Yo no uso webcam en esta pc pero acabo de seguir el asistente de aMSN para la configuración de la cámara y el mismo al no detectar ninguna (por que no la hay) me indicó esa página web.

Salud!

----------

## HitMaker

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola !
> 
> Como ejecutas esa linea de mplayer? como usuario normal o root?
> 
> Si lo ejecutas como root.. has verificado que el dispositivo video0 tenga los permisos necesarios para que pueda ejecutarlos tu usuario?
> ...

 

Efectivamente, si lanzo kopete como root la cámara va.

Ese chmod vale o hago un "chown hitmaker:hitmaker /dev/video0"?

Supongo que con el chmod doy acceso a cualquier usuario no?

Haciendo el chmod sigue sin funcionar lanzando kopete como usuario  :Sad: 

EDIT: he metido a mi usuario en el grupo video, a ver si es por eso que no recuerdo haberlo metido, ahora cuando reinicie sesión digo si ha funcionado, imagino que era eso... espero

----------

## HitMaker

Asi es, era que el usuario no formaba parte del grupo video  :Wink: 

----------

## ZaPa

Entonces, solucionado no?

Se me olvidó ese detalle de meter el usuario en el grupo video.

Si lo has conseguido solucionar,cambia el titulo a solucionado o solved.

Un saludo.

----------

